# testosterone



## zeus18 (Feb 13, 2007)

Wht r the results of taking legal testosterone booster stuff? n the side effects? have n e of u guys taken this stuff, wht is ur experience w/ it?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 13, 2007)

There are so many some stronger than others. How old are you, what's your training experience, and what are you currently taking?


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 13, 2007)

I really notice the effects after doing things like Halodrol (the real stuff), Pheraplex..etc.  Taking things like 6oxo and Testanon 2250 will help kick start your natural test production back into gear.  Halo and Phera are two pretty strong supps. that will for the most part shut you down.  As far as taking test boosters as stand alones, I would say that you might want to test a few out for yourself.  Try 6oxo at the maximum doseage it will kick you into gear.


----------



## zombul (Feb 13, 2007)

I am using Formadrol for a quick small boost for the next week.I just want a slight edge when I do chest next Monday.I find stuff used for pct to give me small gains but nothing special when taken for short periods of time alone.I want the boost but do not want to do a halo or SD cycle for a while.


----------



## zeus18 (Feb 13, 2007)

ABCs said:


> There are so many some stronger than others. How old are you, what's your training experience, and what are you currently taking?



im 20 yrs old, i work out regularily during the week, currently taking endothil cr. i was just curious about the testosterone stuff, not tht i need it or n e thing, or wasn't really plannin on takin it either. u have 2 b @ least 21 rite?


----------



## nni (Feb 13, 2007)

ebrake74 said:


> I really notice the effects after doing things like Halodrol (the real stuff), Pheraplex..etc.  Taking things like 6oxo and Testanon 2250 will help kick start your natural test production back into gear.  Halo and Phera are two pretty strong supps. that will for the most part shut you down.  As far as taking test boosters as stand alones, I would say that you might want to test a few out for yourself.  Try 6oxo at the maximum doseage it will kick you into gear.



those are steroids, not test boosters and do not belong in this conversation.


----------



## nni (Feb 13, 2007)

zeus18 said:


> im 20 yrs old, i work out regularily during the week, currently taking endothil cr. i was just curious about the testosterone stuff, not tht i need it or n e thing, or wasn't really plannin on takin it either. u have 2 b @ least 21 rite?



here is my take on test boosters. until you hit your late 20's most herbals will not have much of an affect on you if you have normal test levels. leaving only a handful that will work. free test focused ones can be taken from 18 and on with success (activate) as these do not try to raise your overal test (which should already be high) but raise your free test which will vary from person to person. aside from that ai's (rebound reloaded, 6-oxo, novadex xt) will definetely work, but are for 21 and over crowd. these will attempt to block (essentially decrease) your bodies natural production of estrogen in turn leading to a rise in test.


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes Master!


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 14, 2007)

zeus18 said:


> Wht r the results of taking legal testosterone booster stuff?



A thinner walllet.


----------



## zombul (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think all the products out are a waste especially things like Methy Masterdrol.The natural test boosters are just going to give you a very slight edge though.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 14, 2007)

zombul said:


> I don't think all the products out are a waste especially things like Methy Masterdrol.The natural test boosters are just going to give you a very slight edge though.



Errr, MM is not a test booster, it is a designer anabolic steroid, like superdrol, M1T, etc. It was yanked off the market due to those reasons. AAS  work no doubt, but they dont test and in fact will, like all AAS, lower your production of test. Test boosters are things like tribulus (which studies have shown don't do jack sh*& for T) and other herbal crud. 6oxo and Novadex do appear to caause a decent bump in T levels, but so far, no one has shown an actuaal change in strength or LBM from them.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Errr, MM is not a test booster, it is a designer anabolic steroid, like superdrol, M1T, etc. It was yanked off the market due to those reasons. AAS  work no doubt, but they dont test and in fact will, like all AAS, lower your production of test. Test boosters are things like tribulus (which studies have shown don't do jack sh*& for T) and other herbal crud. 6oxo and Novadex do appear to caause a decent bump in T levels, but so far, no one has shown an actuaal change in strength or LBM from them.



What about rebound xt/reloaded or activate?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 14, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> What about rebound xt/reloaded or activate?



Those are all different products and I can't review each one here. There are far more unknowns with the products then hard facts. Here is what the mod from my forum (Elissa)  had to say about Rebound XT for example:

Rebound-XT is a relatively new supplement. It appears to be growing in popularity. According to Designer Supplements' own fact sheet (http://www.designersupps.com/product...ps/rebound.pdf) it is based on the structure of a prescription drug, exemestane ("Aromasin") that has been used to treat post-menopausal women with breast cancer. In a part of the discussion looking at the safety of this supp, they make the following statement:

"While preclinical data on the use of Diene-3 is not as abundant as exemestane, because Diene-3 is based on the structure of exemestane, similar effect is to be expected."

In other words - some of the info on Rebound-XT is based on what's known about a related - but nonetheless different - drug! While peer-reviewed, published studies exist on the safety and efficacy of exemestane, none exist on Diene-3 (3,17-Dioxoetioallocholan-1,4,6-triene). Exemestane appears to be relatively safe, but there is no telling just what longer term impacts may exist w/Diene-3 due to the chemical modifications that have been made. You are going to have to take the word of the company on this.

And there is no way to tell simply by looking at the chemical name/structure, just how well Rebound-XT compares to 6-oxo. You are going to have to rely on the feedback of other users. Unless there are members here that have used this product, you are going to have to look elsewhere.


----------



## zombul (Feb 14, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Errr, MM is not a test booster, it is a designer anabolic steroid, like superdrol, M1T, etc. It was yanked off the market due to those reasons. AAS  work no doubt, but they dont test and in fact will, like all AAS, lower your production of test. Test boosters are things like tribulus (which studies have shown don't do jack sh*& for T) and other herbal crud. 6oxo and Novadex do appear to caause a decent bump in T levels, but so far, no one has shown an actuaal change in strength or LBM from them.



Agreed,I gave MM the honorable mention to point out all legal supps weren't a joke because the question asked was about "legal testosterone booster stuff"and it will shut down your natural test production but will mimic it by giving your body an external source of testosterone which in turn has boosted the testosterone in your body.The question was not about "natural testosteron boosters".And I am aware that MM is a designer steroid but it still falls under the catagory "legal" and "testosterone booster stuff".Other natural test boosters are Novadex as mentioned earlier and BigDyl mentioned Rebound Reloaded as well;I think this is what zeus meant by his question.Is this not so?


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 14, 2007)

zombul said:


> Agreed,I gave MM the honorable mention to point out all legal supps weren't a joke because the question asked was about "legal testosterone booster stuff"and it will shut down your natural test production but will mimic it by giving your body an external source of testosterone which in turn has boosted the testosterone in your body.The question was not about "natural testosteron boosters".And I am aware that MM is a designer steroid but it still falls under the catagory "legal" and "testosterone booster stuff".Other natural test boosters are Novadex as mentioned earlier and BigDyl mentioned Rebound Reloaded as well;I think this is what zeus meant by his question.Is this not so?



I don't know which version of MM is legal right now as they - and other companies - keep changing what is in it to keep ahead of the FDA. The first MM product, as well as superdrol, M1T, etc are (1) designer  steroids and (2) illigal. I define "test booster" as something that causes the body to increase it's own production of T. For example, taking a shot of testosterone cyp will boost your levels of T, but is not a "test booster" as I define it here. I would say most people think of it that way also. Regardless, to be technical also, these products don't boost T anyway (unless they convert to T) but boost blood levels of their parent chemical, which is not always T. For example, if you take anaver does it boost your levels of T? No, it boosts your level of anavar (Oxandrolone) and reduces your levels of T. Thus, no matter how you cut it, most of these products are not T boosters. Semantics I know, but some times the devil is in the details...


----------



## zombul (Feb 14, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> I don't know which version of MM is legal right now as they - and other companies - keep changing what is in it to keep ahead of the FDA. The first MM product, as well as superdrol, M1T, etc are (1) designer  steroids and (2) illigal.



I think the FDA just requested the production of MM and SD be stopped but havn't made  it "illegal" at this point.I just purchased Methyl Vol by EST from one of the very largest supp distributors.MV is a MM,SD clone.There has been alot of talk of them becoming illegal but at this point it has not been made into law,only "threating letters sent to makers of these supps who didn't need the heat so they ceased production,but production is still legal and resale is as well.I know I,picking and choosing my arguments:I'll split it with you.


----------



## Will Brink (Feb 14, 2007)

zombul said:


> WillBrink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know which version of MM is legal right now as they - and other companies - keep changing what is in it to keep ahead of the FDA. The first MM product, as well as superdrol, M1T, etc are (1) designer  steroids and (2) illigal.
> ...


----------

